# Ist time meeting



## Scott_k (Mar 14, 2013)

Well this is the first time Tyson( tegu) and Simba have been formally introduced. Tyson's about 2 yrs old give or take a few months and Simba is only 10 months. They were both calm and relaxed. Simba was more interested in Tyson than Tyson was interested in him. To me it's seems like tyson walks around without a care in the world. Ie I'm big, but your bigger but I'm not scared. This was the only photo I could get with them together. Tyson went his way and Simba returned to his rawhide.


----------



## jondancer (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome red tegu! Great color.


----------



## Scott_k (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks man. I get that alot, but in all honesty he is alot darker than most reds and he has alot of black in him with a decent amount of white on the sides.


----------

